# Ever seen a Mastiff without a tail



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

Our female welped last night 7 really nice English Mastiff pups but one was born without a tail. I have never seen that befor with this breed. I have seen it with all most all others but never this one. Anybody seen this befor. I looks really good, but I am not about to start docing my mastiffs tails but she really does look good like that.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

No, not really but you should give the pup to me so no one can see his shame lol... 
Why dont we have bunches of mastiff puppy pictures???? Never can get enough especially watching those guys grow.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

can you tell if it has a crook in its tail? or is it a real natural bob?


----------



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

on dail up is why no pics takes 20 minutes a pic. May go to Moms house and put some on here soon. 

Dead Rabbit it is a real natural bob tail. I saw it when it came out.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

yep you should deffinatly send it to me, i would keep your poor dear out of trouble, and nobody would know lol, i need a new mastiff


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

I've seen a Spanish Mastiff that was born with half a tail in EU. Just one of those things! She only had one litter and the pups all had normal tails.
Lois


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

In some breeds where short tails are not the norm the lack of a tail at birth can be a sign of other things not being right. Do you know for a fact that this pup has a functioning rectum for example?


----------



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah pups is fine everything normal other then no tail. I have had coonhounds walkers and bluetics that I have seen this with in the past. Made the best hunting dog I ever own and they noramly have a really long tail. I had a huntin buddy that would only buy natural bob tailed dogs and boy he pais a premium for them I have just never seen in with a mastiff.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Boerbels...but then again, their tails are docked.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Nope, never seen it in a Mastiff. My Border Collies have naturally short tails, and I do get some strange looks and comments from people about it. "WHY would you cut off a Border Collie's tail?" "They must not be purebreds!" etc...


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

We had a black male Mastiff on our farm when I was young. He was so big that I used to ride him around like a pony! LOL He had no tail. I don't know if he was born that way or if it was docked purposely. He was a WONDERFUL companion!!!


----------



## berrley (Apr 7, 2010)

A Mastiff with no tail would be great. Our Mastiff used to inflict pain on us daily with that weapon. They are at a really bad height.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

There was an English Mastiff if the obedience class with my Great Dane and he had no tail, naturally. I thought that they docked it for sure but they said he was born without it.

Agree with the comment about their tails being painful! We are on our second mastiff and we avoid the tail for that reason and the mouth because of the slobber!


----------



## Muddyflews (Dec 18, 2016)

A few years late to the conversation, but I recently learned that a Mastiff from our 2009 litter had a natural bob-tail pup in her litter. One of the founding Mastiffs in the breed in 1835 had a bob-tail also, historic Mastiff types are important for our preservation breeding program, if anyone is still around and has any recollection of these bob-tailed Mastiff I'd love to learn more!


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Had a perfect English mastiff male pup that was born with a natural bob tail. 4 years later "Stubby" is still a healthy, awesome dog. I wish all Mastiffs had bob tails...would be easier to live in the house without them knocking everything over.


----------



## Muddyflews (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks ihuntgsps for your reply! My girl lives in Iowa too, I wonder if she is Stubby's Momma?


----------



## Muddyflews (Dec 18, 2016)

Our girl Kami's bobtail puppy is named "Doc" so not the same pup; still happy to read about others. Thanks again everyone for sharing yours.


----------

